# Exterior Home Remodel Software



## budfava (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi -
I am looking for pc software that will allow me to scan in my current home and use the software to redesign my home exterior, trying various products(rock, lap siding, shingles, windows, etc...). Has anyone used such a product ?
Thanks much.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

google sketchup can do this and it's free. check out their tutorials. you'd be surprised with the quality of the 3D model after just a couple of hours of practice. they also have a library of models you can drag/drop that other people created.

Knucklez


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Knucklez said:


> google sketchup can do this and it's free. check out their tutorials. you'd be surprised with the quality of the 3D model after just a couple of hours of practice. they also have a library of models you can drag/drop that other people created.
> 
> Knucklez


Great software, Knucklez. It will take me awhile to learn how to use it, but I will sooner or later. My problem is that I am not a good artist. Once I learn how to fully use the software, then I have to take classes on how to make something that looks good with it.:wink:


----------

